# Anyone here reload?



## PredFan

It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.

I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?


----------



## soonerthunder22

Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.

I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.

Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.


----------



## PredFan

soonerthunder22 said:


> Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.
> 
> I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.
> 
> Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEc3IGQgdQ8



I've noticed that none of the sites online that I get ammo from sell gunpowder or primers. I guess I have to buy them separately at the gun store right?


----------



## dilloduck

PredFan said:


> soonerthunder22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.
> 
> I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.
> 
> Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEc3IGQgdQ8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that none of the sites online that I get ammo from sell gunpowder or primers. I guess I have to buy them separately at the gun store right?
Click to expand...


no----I've bought powder and primers on line.


----------



## williepete

Yep. Mostly pistol rounds. I used to reload 30.06. 

If you're going to get into it, please spend a lot of quality time reading a Lyman reloading manual first. (Or any reloading manual). Get the lay of the land. It will answer a lot of your questions AND KEEP YOU SAFE. 

Have fun.


----------



## Missourian

PredFan said:


> soonerthunder22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.
> 
> I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.
> 
> Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEc3IGQgdQ8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that none of the sites online that I get ammo from sell gunpowder or primers. I guess I have to buy them separately at the gun store right?
Click to expand...


MidwayUSA sells them.

Powder | Reloading Supplies


----------



## Mad Scientist

When I was a kid my Grampa showed me how he re-loaded his rounds. I wasn't into guns and was really bored with it.

Now I wish I had paid attention more. Now I wish I had all his reloading equipment.

(sigh) I miss my Grampa. I really do.


----------



## g4racer

PredFan said:


> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?



Consider using a .22 for practice.  I use to reload when I was in matches.  I don't know how prices are now but using a 9mm and a .308 allowed me to use surplus ammo.  When it comes to price it was hard to beat.  My SSG would hold a good group out to about 500 yards for matches I did my own.  9mm is ammo sensitive with 1 9mm doing better with PMC than any other brand.


----------



## PredFan

g4racer said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider using a .22 for practice.  I use to reload when I was in matches.  I don't know how prices are now but using a 9mm and a .308 allowed me to use surplus ammo.  When it comes to price it was hard to beat.  My SSG would hold a good group out to about 500 yards for matches I did my own.  9mm is ammo sensitive with 1 9mm doing better with PMC than any other brand.
Click to expand...


I don't own a 22 though.


----------



## Missourian

PredFan said:


> g4racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consider using a .22 for practice.  I use to reload when I was in matches.  I don't know how prices are now but using a 9mm and a .308 allowed me to use surplus ammo.  When it comes to price it was hard to beat.  My SSG would hold a good group out to about 500 yards for matches I did my own.  9mm is ammo sensitive with 1 9mm doing better with PMC than any other brand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't own a 22 though.
Click to expand...


You need one.

At 3 cents a shot,  you'll make the cost back pretty quickly.

Get yourself a nice Henry AR7,  Marlin Papoose or Ruger 10/22.

Or,  if you like single shots,  take a look at the folding Chiappa Little Badger,  $150 or less new.


----------



## R.C. Christian

I have four thousand rounds of 5.56 brass laying around. Never reloaded that caliber. Been years since I reloaded anything.


----------



## PredFan

Missourian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g4racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider using a .22 for practice.  I use to reload when I was in matches.  I don't know how prices are now but using a 9mm and a .308 allowed me to use surplus ammo.  When it comes to price it was hard to beat.  My SSG would hold a good group out to about 500 yards for matches I did my own.  9mm is ammo sensitive with 1 9mm doing better with PMC than any other brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a 22 though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need one.
> 
> At 3 cents a shot,  you'll make the cost back pretty quickly.
> 
> Get yourself a nice Henry AR7,  Marlin Papoose or Ruger 10/22.
> 
> Or,  if you like single shots,  take a look at the folding Chiappa Little Badger,  $150 or less new.
Click to expand...


They are building a new gun range not too far from me that will have a 1000 yard range! That is what my 30-06 is for. If I put a 22 on my list of guns I want to get it will be.... Well let's see:

1. AR-15
2. Mossberg 500 Chainsaw
3. Smith & Wesson 500
4. The Judge
5. 22 long rifle

.....number 5 on the list. It could happen.


----------



## Missourian

PredFan said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a 22 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need one.
> 
> At 3 cents a shot,  you'll make the cost back pretty quickly.
> 
> Get yourself a nice Henry AR7,  Marlin Papoose or Ruger 10/22.
> 
> Or,  if you like single shots,  take a look at the folding Chiappa Little Badger,  $150 or less new.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They are building a new gun range not too far from me that will have a 1000 yard range! That is what my 30-06 is for. If I put a 22 on my list of guns I want to get it will be.... Well let's see:
> 
> 1. AR-15
> 2. Mossberg 500 Chainsaw
> 3. Smith & Wesson 500
> 4. The Judge
> 5. 22 long rifle
> 
> .....number 5 on the list. It could happen.
Click to expand...


One and five,  I'm with ya.

Three is too big for my tastes,  but that's personal preference.

Two looks more like a novelty item than a serious weapon to me...I'd replace it with a nice Mossberg Flex.  More options IMO.

Four I'd X out,  unless you have a terrible snake problem...cuz that's about all a 410 pistol is good for.

If you REALLY want a 410/45LC save yourself $500 and pick up a Super Comanche.

The Super Comanche .45/.410 Review: Not good, not bad, just right -- for the price (VIDEO)


Or better yet,  get a Rossi Matched Pair Pistol...it's a 410/45LC that comes with a .22lr barrel.

Rossi 45/410 RG Blue $307.00 SHIPS FREE

Those are my opinions,  worth every penny you paid for them.  

I've been looking for the Rossi to get back in stock,  think I'll order one today.


----------



## Missourian

Mossberg Flex:


----------



## PredFan

Missourian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need one.
> 
> At 3 cents a shot,  you'll make the cost back pretty quickly.
> 
> Get yourself a nice Henry AR7,  Marlin Papoose or Ruger 10/22.
> 
> Or,  if you like single shots,  take a look at the folding Chiappa Little Badger,  $150 or less new.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pI7iA0L9zCs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are building a new gun range not too far from me that will have a 1000 yard range! That is what my 30-06 is for. If I put a 22 on my list of guns I want to get it will be.... Well let's see:
> 
> 1. AR-15
> 2. Mossberg 500 Chainsaw
> 3. Smith & Wesson 500
> 4. The Judge
> 5. 22 long rifle
> 
> .....number 5 on the list. It could happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One and five,  I'm with ya.
> 
> Three is too big for my tastes,  but that's personal preference.
Click to expand...


I just like the idea of a 50 cal handgun.



Missourian said:


> Two looks more like a novelty item than a serious weapon to me...



Oh, it's a novelty for sure. I have enough serious weapons, every once in a while I just like to choose appearance over seriousness.




Missourian said:


> Four I'd X out,  unless you have a terrible snake problem...cuz that's about all a 410 pistol is good for.
> 
> If you REALLY want a 410/45LC save yourself $500 and pick up a Super Comanche.
> 
> The Super Comanche .45/.410 Review: Not good, not bad, just right -- for the price (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Or better yet,  get a Rossi Matched Pair Pistol...it's a 410/45LC that comes with a .22lr barrel.
> 
> Rossi 45/410 RG Blue $307.00 SHIPS FREE



Have to disagree there, a 410 is a good self defense weapon, of course I'd back the 410 up with the 45.



Missourian said:


> Those are my opinions,  worth every penny you paid for them.



It's worth more that that. I appreciate it.


----------



## PredFan

Missourian said:


> Mossberg Flex:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gf8brxgnjLE



Nice!


----------



## PredFan

Spent the day today looking into reloading without actually spending money.

Looked at some presses mostly. I saw some kits that were nice but the price was pretty steep. I'm going to check out Bass Pro Shop tomorrow. I could look at their web page but I just like going to their huge Orlando store.


----------



## westwall

PredFan said:


> Spent the day today looking into reloading without actually spending money.
> 
> Looked at some presses mostly. I saw some kits that were nice but the price was pretty steep. I'm going to check out Bass Pro Shop tomorrow. I could look at their web page but I just like going to their huge Orlando store.







Dillon is the best as far as functionality and support go.  They have folks on the phone who really know what they're doing.  If a part breaks they will overnight you a replacement.


----------



## jon_berzerk

PredFan said:


> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?



used to quite a bit 

not as much anymore 

a couple of times a year 

when the brothers and i get together


----------



## PredFan

Headed out to Bass Pro Shop......now. Later all.


----------



## g4racer

on the .44 mag, the people that like it most work in Orthopedics.  I have always considered mags as useless, the "Dirty Harry thing. Then my idea of the best thing for home defense a 410


----------



## WinterBorn

g4racer said:


> on the .44 mag, the people that like it most work in Orthopedics.  I have always considered mags as useless, the "Dirty Harry thing. Then my idea of the best thing for home defense a 410



As a home defense gun, you are correct.  I would not choose a .44 mag for home defense.  But since the .44 mag will also chamber and fire a .44 Special, they could work out well.

For other uses, however, the .44 Magnum is excellent.  I have hunted deer and feral hogs with mine, and also kept it loaded and available for vermin.  It does a great job.  It is accurate and powerful.  I've never needed any orthopedic work done.  Let the gun kick.  It is when you try and hold it down that you are likely to have issues.


----------



## PredFan

g4racer said:


> on the .44 mag, the people that like it most work in Orthopedics.  I have always considered mags as useless, the "Dirty Harry thing. Then my idea of the best thing for home defense a 410



I have the 44 mag just because. I don't use it for protection, it has a 7.5 inch barrel.

I keep the 12 gauge pump next to my bed for protection.


----------



## PredFan

So I did it. I found an inexpensive starter kit for reloading at Bass Pro. It's made by Lee, which I'm told is a pretty good outfit. 

It's a turret press. All I need to get started is a 30-06 die set, powder, primers and bullets.

I'm trying to upload a photo, but it isn't working for me.


----------



## dilloduck

PredFan said:


> So I did it. I found an inexpensive starter kit for reloading at Bass Pro. It's made by Lee, which I'm told is a pretty good outfit.
> 
> It's a turret press. All I need to get started is a 30-06 die set, powder, primers and bullets.
> 
> I'm trying to upload a photo, but it isn't working for me.



Follow directions and have fun !!!!


----------



## PredFan

dilloduck said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I did it. I found an inexpensive starter kit for reloading at Bass Pro. It's made by Lee, which I'm told is a pretty good outfit.
> 
> It's a turret press. All I need to get started is a 30-06 die set, powder, primers and bullets.
> 
> I'm trying to upload a photo, but it isn't working for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow directions and have fun !!!!
Click to expand...


They say when I get proficient at it, I will be able to do up to 250 rounds an hour. Sounds like fun.


----------



## strollingbones

you cannot upload pic but suddenly you can reload with explosives........go slowly...go slowly....

my father always did the reloading.....i have all the stuff.....well no gunpowder and i wouldnt use the shells...metal castings are still good...but i will never touch the stuff...

now i will give dad this...he did it away from the house


----------



## strollingbones

okay on the carport him and his buddies would pick a clear dry day and set up on the car port and spend the day reloading....and they smoked while doing it...

*now laughing at the crazy memory*  in my home you were told...'you want to blow shit up...you take it outside'


----------



## editec

soonerthunder22 said:


> Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.
> 
> I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.
> 
> Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEc3IGQgdQ8



How much do you have per load?


----------



## jon_berzerk

WinterBorn said:


> g4racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the .44 mag, the people that like it most work in Orthopedics.  I have always considered mags as useless, the "Dirty Harry thing. Then my idea of the best thing for home defense a 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a home defense gun, you are correct.  I would not choose a .44 mag for home defense.  But since the .44 mag will also chamber and fire a .44 Special, they could work out well.
> 
> For other uses, however, the .44 Magnum is excellent.  I have hunted deer and feral hogs with mine, and also kept it loaded and available for vermin.  It does a great job.  It is accurate and powerful.  I've never needed any orthopedic work done.  Let the gun kick.  It is when you try and hold it down that you are likely to have issues.
Click to expand...


*44 Magnum is excellent. I have hunted deer*

i have to works well on deer


----------



## PredFan

strollingbones said:


> you cannot upload pic but suddenly you can reload with explosives........go slowly...go slowly....
> 
> my father always did the reloading.....i have all the stuff.....well no gunpowder and i wouldnt use the shells...metal castings are still good...but i will never touch the stuff...
> 
> now i will give dad this...he did it away from the house



It seems easier to reload bullets than it is to upload a picture!


----------



## PredFan

I'm talking about a 44 Magnum revolver. I have heard of people hunting hogs with them here in Florida, but I wouldn't want to get that close.


----------



## WinterBorn

PredFan said:


> I'm talking about a 44 Magnum revolver. I have heard of people hunting hogs with them here in Florida, but I wouldn't want to get that close.



I am talking about a revolver too.  One of the great advantages of a revolver is the availability of special rounds, like shotshells.  My gf is fond of a .357 revolver.  Both of her revolvers are loaded with a .38 Special shot shell for the first round, and .357 mag MagSafe rounds in the other 5 chambers.

As for hunting with the .44, I am reliably accurate at 50 yards, and with a solid rest and a stationary target I can hit at 100 yards (if I have a close idea of the range).

The kind of terrain most feral hogs live in means you will be shooting at less than 100 yards anyway.

Think bow hunting with more noise and quicker followup shots.


----------



## PredFan

All I need now is the dies the powder and the bullets for 30-06. In a few weeks I'll get the dies for the 44, then the 40 cal, eventually I'll have a set for all of my guns. Can't wait!


----------



## PredFan

The first bullet I ever made. One of many many more to come!


----------



## whitehall

Missourian said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g4racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider using a .22 for practice.  I use to reload when I was in matches.  I don't know how prices are now but using a 9mm and a .308 allowed me to use surplus ammo.  When it comes to price it was hard to beat.  My SSG would hold a good group out to about 500 yards for matches I did my own.  9mm is ammo sensitive with 1 9mm doing better with PMC than any other brand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a 22 though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You need one.
> 
> At 3 cents a shot,  you'll make the cost back pretty quickly.
> 
> Get yourself a nice Henry AR7,  Marlin Papoose or Ruger 10/22.
> 
> Or,  if you like single shots,  take a look at the folding Chiappa Little Badger,  $150 or less new.
Click to expand...


You can't get .22's in bulk anymore. Walmart stocks 9mm but not 22's. I stopped at the Pa. Cabellas and they had 100 round boxes that you had to buy individually and you were restricted to two boxes at a purchase. My wife and I each bought the max and dumped them in the car and went back for another 400 rounds but it is tedious. I talked to the salesman and it seems that nobody knows or nobody is talking about why 22's are scarce.


----------



## PredFan

whitehall said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a 22 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need one.
> 
> At 3 cents a shot,  you'll make the cost back pretty quickly.
> 
> Get yourself a nice Henry AR7,  Marlin Papoose or Ruger 10/22.
> 
> Or,  if you like single shots,  take a look at the folding Chiappa Little Badger,  $150 or less new.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't get .22's in bulk anymore. Walmart stocks 9mm but not 22's. I stopped at the Pa. Cabellas and they had 100 round boxes that you had to buy individually and you were restricted to two boxes at a purchase. My wife and I each bought the max and dumped them in the car and went back for another 400 rounds but it is tedious. I talked to the salesman and it seems that nobody knows or nobody is talking about why 22's are scarce.
Click to expand...


Interesting. I don't own a 22 so i never experienced that but I remember recently that gun shops wouldn't sell you more than 2 boxes of anything.


----------



## Politico

soonerthunder22 said:


> Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.
> 
> I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.
> 
> Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEc3IGQgdQ8



Yes reloading is easy. Buying all the equipment costs a fortune for the average Joe.


----------



## soonerthunder22

editec said:


> soonerthunder22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.
> 
> I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.
> 
> Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEc3IGQgdQ8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much do you have per load?[/QUOTE
> That would depend on the weight of the bullet, the powder manufacturer and what you plan to do with the loaded round.  Will it be for self defense, for target practice or for some other need?  Each powder container comes with a booklet explaining amounts of powder to use in different situations.  If there is no booklet, ask your gun dealer for one.
> It would be a good idea to invest in a digital scale if you plan to start reloading.  They are very accurate  and last for years with proper care.
Click to expand...


----------



## Missourian

whitehall said:


> Missourian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't own a 22 though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need one.
> 
> At 3 cents a shot,  you'll make the cost back pretty quickly.
> 
> Get yourself a nice Henry AR7,  Marlin Papoose or Ruger 10/22.
> 
> Or,  if you like single shots,  take a look at the folding Chiappa Little Badger,  $150 or less new.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't get .22's in bulk anymore. Walmart stocks 9mm but not 22's. I stopped at the Pa. Cabellas and they had 100 round boxes that you had to buy individually and you were restricted to two boxes at a purchase. My wife and I each bought the max and dumped them in the car and went back for another 400 rounds but it is tedious. I talked to the salesman and it seems that nobody knows or nobody is talking about why 22's are scarce.
Click to expand...


Good point.

I couldn't find .17HMR for a long time either...still not at Wal-Mart,  but I can get them at Bass-Pro.

I stocked up on .22 after the last shortage but as scarcity has become the new normal I have become much more restrained in depleting my supply.

Our Walmart does get in bulk packs,  but you have to be there first thing the morning after the delivery truck arrives to get them.

I'll tell you what though...I bought a Crossman Fury .177 pellet rifle on Black Friday a couple years ago for $64,  and if I want to plink or hunt squirrels or rabbits,  there's a good chance it is going with me.

I take the O/U .22LR/410 with me too,  JIC,  but I've gotten pretty good with the Destroyer EX pellets...and at $4 for 250 pellets you just can't go wrong.

Unfortunately,  in my experience a spring pellet gun is neither held or shoots in anyway like a firearm rifle,  so it does not serve as an effective practice gun.

When I held my spring gun like I would a 30-06,  my shot groups were not at all tight.  I changed to what is known as an "artillery hold" and now I get very good groupings...but this hold would never work with anything like a high powered rifle recoil.


----------



## turtledude

PredFan said:


> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?



Yeah but not rifles.  I have two Big Dillon 1050s for 9mm and 45, two 550s (38 short colt and 40 SW) and a square deal for 380 and five MEC shotshell reloaders including the big hydraulic job for loading 7/8 international trap loads

over all I have loaded well over 100K shotshells in 30 years,and half a million pistol cartridges-mainly 45 ACP, 38 Sp, and 9mm.  I currently load about 400 shotshells a week and 250 handgun cartridges.  My wife, son and I shoot weekly steel matches in handgun and my son is starting to train seriously in Olympic Trap


----------



## PredFan

turtledude said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but not rifles.  I have two Big Dillon 1050s for 9mm and 45, two 550s (38 short colt and 40 SW) and a square deal for 380 and five MEC shotshell reloaders including the big hydraulic job for loading 7/8 international trap loads
> 
> over all I have loaded well over 100K shotshells in 30 years,and half a million pistol cartridges-mainly 45 ACP, 38 Sp, and 9mm.  I currently load about 400 shotshells a week and 250 handgun cartridges.  My wife, son and I shoot weekly steel matches in handgun and my son is starting to train seriously in Olympic Trap
Click to expand...


Nice! You are the boss!


----------



## Darkwind

I reload after I empty a clip..not a round sooner!


----------



## turtledude

PredFan said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but not rifles.  I have two Big Dillon 1050s for 9mm and 45, two 550s (38 short colt and 40 SW) and a square deal for 380 and five MEC shotshell reloaders including the big hydraulic job for loading 7/8 international trap loads
> 
> over all I have loaded well over 100K shotshells in 30 years,and half a million pistol cartridges-mainly 45 ACP, 38 Sp, and 9mm.  I currently load about 400 shotshells a week and 250 handgun cartridges.  My wife, son and I shoot weekly steel matches in handgun and my son is starting to train seriously in Olympic Trap
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nice! You are the boss!
Click to expand...


I am retired and my son is an aspiring world class steel shooter and Olympic trap competitor.  So I get up every morning and load for an hour or so.  one day I might do rifle but that is more labor intensive than pistol or shotgun

loading shotshells is not nearly the deal it used to be when you could buy 25 pounds of shot (good for about 400 12G shells or 800 410 shells) for 12/13 dollars,  now its 43 bucks a bag and you can still buy 12 G shells for around 5.50 box of 12

where the real savings comes from is stuff like the smaller gauges like 410 and 28 which require less shot and less powder but cost more (hard to figure-its economies of scale) than 12 or 20 G.  maybe 9 bucks a box of 25 but the cost to reload them is cheaper than 12 or 20


----------



## turtledude

Darkwind said:


> I reload after I empty a clip..not a round sooner!



LOL-I try never to shoot to slide lock though!


----------



## Politico

Darkwind said:


> I reload after I empty a clip..not a round sooner!



Please tell me you are not a member at that hack Survivalistboards forum.


----------



## Youch

PredFan said:


> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?



Yes, I re-load.  Mostly 5.56, but I've dabbled in .45.  I've got dies for many other calibers, including those you mention.  My wife calls it "making little pipe bombs" and she's right!

I've long been a hoarder of re-loading supplies.  Get 'em when and while you can.


----------



## Youch

whitehall said:


> You can't get .22's in bulk anymore. Walmart stocks 9mm but not 22's. I stopped at the Pa. Cabellas and they had 100 round boxes that you had to buy individually and you were restricted to two boxes at a purchase. My wife and I each bought the max and dumped them in the car and went back for another 400 rounds but it is tedious. I talked to the salesman and it seems that nobody knows or nobody is talking about why 22's are scarce.



Find the nearest Cabela's when the doors open on the morning they stock the shelves, and you'll usually find bulk .22lr.  That is my experience, anyway.  True about the box restriction, but the employees don't care if you return over and over again.

Why are .22lr scarce?  The pending Zombie Apocolypes, of course!!


----------



## turtledude

Youch said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't get .22's in bulk anymore. Walmart stocks 9mm but not 22's. I stopped at the Pa. Cabellas and they had 100 round boxes that you had to buy individually and you were restricted to two boxes at a purchase. My wife and I each bought the max and dumped them in the car and went back for another 400 rounds but it is tedious. I talked to the salesman and it seems that nobody knows or nobody is talking about why 22's are scarce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Find the nearest Cabela's when the doors open on the morning they stock the shelves, and you'll usually find bulk .22lr.  That is my experience, anyway.  True about the box restriction, but the employees don't care if you return over and over again.
> 
> Why are .22lr scarce?  The pending Zombie Apocolypes, of course!!
Click to expand...


lots of the big box store employees are grabbing up 22s or telling their friends when a supply is coming in and its those people who are hoarding or gouging 22lr.  I know this happens.  a local range/store tells me when pistol powder or shotgun powder is coming in and as a result I have plenty.  and one of them used to work for wally world and confirmed the grabbing up of 22s


----------



## PredFan

Youch said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I re-load.  Mostly 5.56, but I've dabbled in .45.  I've got dies for many other calibers, including those you mention.  My wife calls it "making little pipe bombs" and she's right!
> 
> I've long been a hoarder of re-loading supplies.  Get 'em when and while you can.
Click to expand...


Good advice.


----------



## WinterBorn

I have ordered from bulkammo.com a few times.  Never had a problem.

The prices are good and they have always had what I needed.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

soonerthunder22 said:


> Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.
> 
> I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.
> 
> Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEc3IGQgdQ8



Check the name of the guys in the videos. If it's 'Lefty,' 'Stumpy,' or 'Lucky' or anything like that ya might wanna take a gunsmithing or similar course in an actual school. Know community colleges often have such courses. Or could ask at your local gun shop.


----------



## Youch

WinterBorn said:


> I have ordered from bulkammo.com a few times.  Never had a problem.
> 
> The prices are good and they have always had what I needed.



Exactamundo!!  One of the best unkept secrets.....


----------



## Darkwind

Politico said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> I reload after I empty a clip..not a round sooner!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please tell me you are not a member at that hack Survivalistboards forum.
Click to expand...

Nope.  I'm barely a member of this forum.  lol


----------



## Jarlaxle

WinterBorn said:


> g4racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the .44 mag, the people that like it most work in Orthopedics.  I have always considered mags as useless, the "Dirty Harry thing. Then my idea of the best thing for home defense a 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a home defense gun, you are correct.  I would not choose a .44 mag for home defense.  But since the .44 mag will also chamber and fire a .44 Special, they could work out well.
> 
> For other uses, however, the .44 Magnum is excellent.  I have hunted deer and feral hogs with mine, and also kept it loaded and available for vermin.  It does a great job.  It is accurate and powerful.  I've never needed any orthopedic work done.  Let the gun kick.  It is when you try and hold it down that you are likely to have issues.
Click to expand...


Not to overlook the obvious: movies notwithstanding, you should ALWAYS use a 2-handed grip on a .44 Magnum!


----------



## Big Black Dog

I do!  Takes me about an hour (if I can get a quick nap) to re-load after sex and then I'm "Ready Freddie".


----------



## WinterBorn

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g4racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the .44 mag, the people that like it most work in Orthopedics.  I have always considered mags as useless, the "Dirty Harry thing. Then my idea of the best thing for home defense a 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a home defense gun, you are correct.  I would not choose a .44 mag for home defense.  But since the .44 mag will also chamber and fire a .44 Special, they could work out well.
> 
> For other uses, however, the .44 Magnum is excellent.  I have hunted deer and feral hogs with mine, and also kept it loaded and available for vermin.  It does a great job.  It is accurate and powerful.  I've never needed any orthopedic work done.  Let the gun kick.  It is when you try and hold it down that you are likely to have issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to overlook the obvious: movies notwithstanding, you should ALWAYS use a 2-handed grip on a .44 Magnum!
Click to expand...


Hell yes you should.


----------



## WinterBorn

Big Black Dog said:


> I do!  Takes me about an hour (if I can get a quick nap) to re-load after sex and then I'm "Ready Freddie".



Oh I get it.  That was sorta like humor, except......well.....not funny.


----------



## Jarlaxle

WinterBorn said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g4racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the .44 mag, the people that like it most work in Orthopedics.  I have always considered mags as useless, the "Dirty Harry thing. Then my idea of the best thing for home defense a 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a home defense gun, you are correct.  I would not choose a .44 mag for home defense.  But since the .44 mag will also chamber and fire a .44 Special, they could work out well.
> 
> For other uses, however, the .44 Magnum is excellent.  I have hunted deer and feral hogs with mine, and also kept it loaded and available for vermin.  It does a great job.  It is accurate and powerful.  I've never needed any orthopedic work done.  Let the gun kick.  It is when you try and hold it down that you are likely to have issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to overlook the obvious: movies notwithstanding, you should ALWAYS use a 2-handed grip on a .44 Magnum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell yes you should.
Click to expand...


According to my uncle, you should probably also use it on a S&W .500, a Ruger Super Redhawk (.454 Casull), and, well...pretty much anything bigger than a .22 target pistol.


----------



## WinterBorn

Jarlaxle said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g4racer said:
> 
> 
> 
> on the .44 mag, the people that like it most work in Orthopedics.  I have always considered mags as useless, the "Dirty Harry thing. Then my idea of the best thing for home defense a 410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a home defense gun, you are correct.  I would not choose a .44 mag for home defense.  But since the .44 mag will also chamber and fire a .44 Special, they could work out well.
> 
> For other uses, however, the .44 Magnum is excellent.  I have hunted deer and feral hogs with mine, and also kept it loaded and available for vermin.  It does a great job.  It is accurate and powerful.  I've never needed any orthopedic work done.  Let the gun kick.  It is when you try and hold it down that you are likely to have issues.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not to overlook the obvious: movies notwithstanding, you should ALWAYS use a 2-handed grip on a .44 Magnum!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell yes you should.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to my uncle, you should probably also use it on a S&W .500, a Ruger Super Redhawk (.454 Casull), and, well...pretty much anything bigger than a .22 target pistol.
Click to expand...


Actually, I have fired my Blackhawk .44 Magnum one handed, and it didn't break anything.  But there is no way you will be nearly as accurate.


----------



## Big Black Dog

WinterBorn said:


> Oh I get it.  That was sorta like humor, except......well.....not funny.



It's been my experience that folks who smoke cigars don't have much of a sense of humor.  I'm not surprised you don't find it funny.  If Robin Williams had of said it you be rolling on the floor.  Just having fun.  Lighten up a little.


----------



## WinterBorn

Big Black Dog said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I get it.  That was sorta like humor, except......well.....not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been my experience that folks who smoke cigars don't have much of a sense of humor.  I'm not surprised you don't find it funny.  If Robin Williams had of said it you be rolling on the floor.  Just having fun.  Lighten up a little.
Click to expand...


I see you don't appreciate my sense of humor?    Would Groucho Marx have been one of those cigar smokers with no sense of humor?


----------



## PredFan

Shot 50 rounds of 30-06 and 30 rounds of 44 Remington Magnum yesterday, I made them all.

I'm still alive to talk about it so that's a good start. Lol.


----------



## Rotagilla

Every time the clip is empty.


----------



## hardrock

Just 20 GA. when I shot trap and turkey shoots


----------



## turtledude

Powder seems to becoming more common.  One big ammo dealer last week in Cincinnati gun show had numerous 8 pound kegs of Hodgon TITE GROUP (great stuff for 9mm) for sale  Got a keg for 145 (out the door) which pretty decent these days


----------



## whitehall

It's been a long time but I'm considering bringing my old Lee three die loading press back into service. I have a lot of 44 mag cases and primers and the right dies but I only have experience in loading .38. Here's where it gets tricky. It is absolutely necessary to get the right powder. "Bullseye" is a fast burning powder ideal for .38 but the heavier .44 mag takes a different system. I picked up a can of Herc. 2400 labeled "rifle powder" in an estate auction but it seems the rifle powder is ideal for the .44 mag so you gotta check before you start dumping powder into a case. You can find every powder, bullet and casing in current charts and you absolutely have to match them all to stay safe.


----------



## turtledude

whitehall said:


> It's been a long time but I'm considering bringing my old Lee three die loading press back into service. I have a lot of 44 mag cases and primers and the right dies but I only have experience in loading .38. Here's where it gets tricky. It is absolutely necessary to get the right powder. "Bullseye" is a fast burning powder ideal for .38 but the heavier .44 mag takes a different system. I picked up a can of Herc. 2400 labeled "rifle powder" in an estate auction but it seems the rifle powder is ideal for the .44 mag so you gotta check before you start dumping powder into a case. You can find every powder, bullet and casing in current charts and you absolutely have to match them all to stay safe.



absolutely use the right powder.  Bullseye is what I used for PPC loads for 38 DEWC and I believe its way too fast for 44.  In fact, I remember a friend of mine getting a broken thumb and a blown up SW #29 44 mag when another guy put a quad charge of Bullseye in a 44 case rather than the proper powder

with the net its easy to find good loads for a 44


----------



## whitehall

Sallow said:


> For the most part, fish are perfectly content in a tank, and most live longer in captivity.
> 
> They don't seem to know the difference either.
> 
> That said..Whitehall may want to make it a bit more interesting for the little guy. Add some aquarium chakas like rocks and plants.





turtledude said:


> absolutely use the right powder.  Bullseye is what I used for PPC loads for 38 DEWC and I believe its way too fast for 44.  In fact, I remember a friend of mine getting a broken thumb and a blown up SW #29 44 mag when another guy put a quad charge of Bullseye in a 44 case rather than the proper powder
> 
> with the net its easy to find good loads for a 44


----------



## Jarlaxle

turtledude said:


> Powder seems to becoming more common.  One big ammo dealer last week in Cincinnati gun show had numerous 8 pound kegs of Hodgon TITE GROUP (great stuff for 9mm) for sale  Got a keg for 145 (out the door) which pretty decent these days



My uncle fondly remembers when an 8lb can of powder was about ten bucks.

Needless to say...that was a while ago!


----------



## turtledude

Jarlaxle said:


> turtledude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Powder seems to becoming more common.  One big ammo dealer last week in Cincinnati gun show had numerous 8 pound kegs of Hodgon TITE GROUP (great stuff for 9mm) for sale  Got a keg for 145 (out the door) which pretty decent these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My uncle fondly remembers when an 8lb can of powder was about ten bucks.
> 
> Needless to say...that was a while ago!
Click to expand...


my last keg of green dot-bought 2-3 years ago has 77 dollars marked on it. less than 10 a pound


----------



## Jarlaxle

No...he remembers when the CAN of powder was ten bucks!


----------



## g4racer

A few Orthopedic surgeons I know had told me about the number of people that have been developing hairline cracks so the problem develops over time.  Unless you live in West Texas or most of the Rocky Mountain area I would not recommend it be used to defend you home.  I know that many are sold for that. 
If attending a driving school would solve the problem with accidents I would be in favor of testing being a requirement for testing.  The major issue with gun control is you would be amazed at the number out there with no paper work .  I had  a few sleepless nights due to selling to people that shouldn't have them.  A major issue is a person with a clean record buys a gun for a friend or relative that can't legally buy on for themselves.


----------



## turtledude

Jarlaxle said:


> No...he remembers when the CAN of powder was ten bucks!




well most cans of powder are one pound but if he means ten bucks for an 8 pound keg

holy crap!


----------



## turtledude

g4racer said:


> A few Orthopedic surgeons I know had told me about the number of people that have been developing hairline cracks so the problem develops over time.  Unless you live in West Texas or most of the Rocky Mountain area I would not recommend it be used to defend you home.  I know that many are sold for that.
> If attending a driving school would solve the problem with accidents I would be in favor of testing being a requirement for testing.  The major issue with gun control is you would be amazed at the number out there with no paper work .  I had  a few sleepless nights due to selling to people that shouldn't have them.  A major issue is a person with a clean record buys a gun for a friend or relative that can't legally buy on for themselves.




what does this have to do with reloading.  

btw STRAW PURCHASING a firearm for a felon is a FEDERAL FELONY


----------



## Jarlaxle

turtledude said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...he remembers when the CAN of powder was ten bucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well most cans of powder are one pound but if he means ten bucks for an 8 pound keg
> 
> holy crap!
Click to expand...


Like I said...that was a while ago! (And usually in bulk...like, $500 for ten cases of six.)


----------



## turtledude

damn I should have stocked up then but I was probably under age then!


----------



## g4racer

I was stating my position.  Yes, but what has that to do with reality, it is illegal; but what has that got to do with the practice being done all the time.  I have heard people talking about the private sale of handguns without paper work at a local gun club.  Illegal in NH, all handgun sales must go through a dealer.


----------



## turtledude

g4racer said:


> I was stating my position.  Yes, but what has that to do with reality, it is illegal; but what has that got to do with the practice being done all the time.  I have heard people talking about the private sale of handguns without paper work at a local gun club.  Illegal in NH, all handgun sales must go through a dealer.




I cannot dispute your statement about your own state law.  Its one of those stupid laws that do not impact criminals. Criminals cannot own or buy guns so by definition, they won't use a dealer to buy guns


----------



## g4racer

The people I am referring to consider themselves patriotic conservatives.  I've know most for at least 20 years.  They say the law is wrong.  I'll keep track of party affiliation when I drive by their houses.


----------



## Darkwind

g4racer said:


> The people I am referring to consider themselves patriotic conservatives.  I've know most for at least 20 years.  They say the law is wrong.  I'll keep track of party affiliation when I drive by their houses.


Why?


----------



## Youch

Rotagilla said:


> Every time the clip is empty.



Magazine



turtledude said:


> Powder seems to becoming more common.  One big ammo dealer last week in Cincinnati gun show had numerous 8 pound kegs of Hodgon TITE GROUP (great stuff for 9mm) for sale  Got a keg for 145 (out the door) which pretty decent these days



I hope you are correct.  While I already have a good stash, the old adage of "you never have enough" rings true, and thus am always looking for more.

I'm set for life on brass and primers (don't ask) but powder is a different thing.....



turtledude said:


> damn I should have stocked up then but I was probably under age then!



If only we knew then.....


----------



## whitehall

What's the modern price of reloading components? I was shocked at gun show prices a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## turtledude

whitehall said:


> What's the modern price of reloading components? I was shocked at gun show prices a couple of weeks ago.




current prices I have paid

8 pounds to TITE GROUP (general pistol powder I use in 9mm)

145 dollars

1000 small pistol primers-26.50

1000 lead 125 grain lead bullets for 9mm  64

cost to load 1000 rounds of lead bullet 9mm

9 dollars of powered, 26.50 in primers,  64 dollars of bullets (I get the brass free)  

about 100 dollars a thousand

10 dollars a hundred


----------



## tyroneweaver

I reload.
9mm
6.5x284
ar15
and the tricky one is 7.5x28

Hardest part about reloading now is finding varget powder for the AR and accurate for the FNL 7.5x28
60 grain bullets for the ar  are hard to come by also


----------



## turtledude

tyroneweaver said:


> I reload.
> 9mm
> 6.5x284
> ar15
> and the tricky one is 7.5x28
> 
> Hardest part about reloading now is finding varget powder for the AR and accurate for the FNL 7.5x28
> 60 grain bullets for the ar  are hard to come by also



my local range had a ton of Varget but its gone now.  They got me 16 pounds of Tite Group at a decent 19 bucks a pound but a big commercial loader sold me another 8 pounds for 17 a pound which is pretty damn good these days

fortunately I still have 16 pounds of clays which I use for 45 and 38 short colt and 10 pounds of green dot I use for international 12 g trap loads and 20 g skeet loads


----------



## PredFan

Yeah, I occasionally hold mine in one hand but it weighs a ton and accuracy suffers. I'm deadly accurate with two hands.


----------



## PredFan

tyroneweaver said:


> I reload.
> 9mm
> 6.5x284
> ar15
> and the tricky one is 7.5x28
> 
> Hardest part about reloading now is finding varget powder for the AR and accurate for the FNL 7.5x28
> 60 grain bullets for the ar  are hard to come by also



I'm going to be reloading my AR 15 cases today for the first time. Finally got the dies and powder etc. I'll let you know how it goes for me.


----------



## PredFan

tyroneweaver said:


> I reload.
> 9mm
> 6.5x284
> ar15
> and the tricky one is 7.5x28
> 
> Hardest part about reloading now is finding varget powder for the AR and accurate for the FNL 7.5x28
> 60 grain bullets for the ar  are hard to come by also



So I made 300 rounds of 223! I actually had about 500 spent cases but quickly found that many were unusable due to a ridge in the priming pocket that made it too small. Wtf?


----------



## rockledr

Don't throw those cases away. They are most likely military cases and have a primer crimp. You need a tool to remove it. Here is one example, others make them.

Hornady Primer Pocket Reamer Tool Small


----------



## Jarlaxle

That.^^^^^^^^^^^^

Check the headstamp...it should tell you where they were made.


----------



## PredFan

Jarlaxle said:


> That.^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Check the headstamp...it should tell you where they were made.


It does, that was how I planned to disgard them before I was informed of the tool.


----------



## Spoonman

PredFan said:


> It costs me $1.10 every time I pull the trigger on my 30-06, and $1.33 every time I pull the trigger on my 44 Magnum.
> 
> I'm looking into reloading my own. Anyone do that already?


 yes.  I buy my projectiles at widners usually.  the cost is around 18 cents.  figure 3 cents for a primer,  i forget the cost of the powder  but i know our loaded cost was in the 40 cent range.   its very easy to do.  for pistol and even some of our .223 we mold our projectiles as well.   the 44 is ideal to mold your own.


----------



## Spoonman

PredFan said:


> soonerthunder22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,  Pred.  Yes I do reload and it's easier than you might think.  I have three Lee single stage reloaders which reloads 9mm, .38 specials, .45 ACP, 10mm, .45 long colt,and .44 magnum.  I have never reloaded a rifle cartridge, but the principle would remain the same.  Buy a .44 magnum and 30-06 kit at your favorite gun dealer.  Full instructions will be included.
> 
> I chose three manual reloaders as opposed to the progressive (no political references) because I wanted more control over the whole process.  You may want to use the prog. press...that's up to you.  Just be sure to calibrate the amount of powder you load into each shell casing.  That step is (by far) the most critical.
> 
> Here is a video from YouTube explaining the process of reloading a 30-06.  Good luck on your reloading...it's fun and rewarding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that none of the sites online that I get ammo from sell gunpowder or primers. I guess I have to buy them separately at the gun store right?
Click to expand...

 Widener s Reloading and Shooting Supply INC

AIM Surplus

Welcome to RotoMetals Inc - Non Ferrous Metals and Custom Alloys Call Toll Free 1-800-779-1102

I usually buy my powder at a gun show to avoid the hazmat fees.


----------

